# Fresh water tank



## Willy (Jan 11, 2008)

How long is your water good or ok to drink in the fresh water tank? Do you drain it every time when done, or do you leave it in the camper for the next trip?


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I am not really positive about this but doesn't the pump need to be on. And when the trailer is not in use, the pump is off so I would worry about the circulation of the water.

I would worry that the water would become stagnant so I am not sure I would want to leave it for long periods.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

We don't drink the water in our fresh tank. Its for showers, toliet and dishes only. I don't even use it for coffee, cooking, or brushing our teeth. We take tons of bottle water. I drain whatever what is left in ours after every trip. I also add some fresh water additive every couple of trips. We don't drink, but I add it to help control stagnent water in the tank.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

If I fill my tank from home I will drink the water otherwise it's for showers and dishes etc just like roadhouse...

I ALWAYS drain my water tank at the end of each trip for fear of stagnant water.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I do the same l2l. I have a soft water system in my house and it's nice to take that water with us. I don't have a problem drinking it or using it for coffee or cooking. I just make sure that its well cleaned out and and wash it out with vinegar once in a while.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

We dont use ours much at all. We dont really do any dry camping, so we always have water connection on site. We also take bottled water to drink, and gallon fresh water (from our tap) that we use for drinking, making coffee, cooking, etc...


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I will drain mine when I get home, put a little water back in with a little bleach, and run it until I smell bleach out of every faucet. Turn off pump, and before next trip drain it and go.


----------

